# Cheap rigid fork options



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

I want to try to convert my bikes from brake system from cantilever to disc and I need a fork that will allow this. 

Anyone, know any good options for a rigid fork?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

29er or 26?
Mountain or road geometry?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Kona Project II*

come in 26, 29 and 700 using canti and disc tabs. These are suspension corrected but IMO they run short.


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, so specs probably would help.

26er mountain bike. Old school Trek 950. 1 1/8 stem diameter.


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

Kona project 2 looks promising.


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey DS-
I got that basic one from Nashbar for my commuter (mountain bike turned commuter) and it's worked out great. Canti or disc, and the suspension correction felt spot on.
This one:
Nashbar Rigid Mountain Bike Fork - Normal Shipping Ground

Tick heavy, but it was lighter than the squishy that came on the bike.

After about 1000 miles on it, I would buy it again.


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

Surly 1X1?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Old school as in shipped rigid? Or old school as in shipped with a suspension fork?

Rigid mountain bike forks were pretty compact. Dimension actually makes a full line of forks with axle-crown heights around 400mm, which would be appropriate for replacing such a fork.

Dimension Mountain Disk Mount Fork > Components > Forks | Jenson USA

I bet you can find it cheaper. If not, pick it up at your LBS, their sticker price should be about the same as the link.

If you want suspension-corrected, I just went through that myself. (Ended up scoring a used suspension fork, so didn't buy anything.) The usual suspects have mostly been mentioned. I was probably going to get either a 1x1 or the P2 fork

Here's one that's a bit of an oddball. It would be a good substitution for a really old-school, really short-travel suspension fork. Like a 50mm.

Products Description - ORIGIN-8


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

Boise Jim said:


> Hey DS-
> I got that basic one from Nashbar for my commuter (mountain bike turned commuter) and it's worked out great. Canti or disc, and the suspension correction felt spot on.
> This one:
> Nashbar Rigid Mountain Bike Fork - Normal Shipping Ground
> ...


Thats perfect!

My bike is old school as in fully rigid Trek chro mo made in the USA frame. The canti brakes are just not cutting it for me in wet weather.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Doughnut Spaghetti said:


> Oh yeah, so specs probably would help.
> 
> 26er mountain bike. Old school Trek 950. 1 1/8 stem diameter.


Dimension disc fork, shorter 410mm a-t-c

Dimension Mountain Fork w/Disc Tabs 1-1/8 Threadless Black in Tree Fort Bikes Forks (cat82)


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Dimension disc fork, shorter 410mm a-t-c
> 
> Dimension Mountain Fork w/Disc Tabs 1-1/8 Threadless Black in Tree Fort Bikes Forks (cat82)


So many choices!


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Tange Prestige.










One more from last year in my over biked up apartment.










And one more showing the DT just because I like it.


----------



## adlu (May 2, 2019)

Hi, I'm also looking for affordable rigid steel forks for my 26" mtb. The Nashbar option seems to have been discontinued - it says "not available online" on their site, but I just emailed them to make sure. I also haven't been able to reliably find Kona Project 2 forks for sale.

I saw the Origin8 option available on Amazon now: https://www.amazon.com/Origin8-CROM...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=GF94K69KDSJBA2RNF91R

Does anyone have experience with Origin8 products?

Also, any other updated recommendations for inexpensive but solid rigid steel forks?

Thanks!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I've used a few Origin8 products. you get what you pay for, which is to say, they work, they're not junk, but they are not fancy. it's probably a very heavy fork. Surly would be the next best thing as far as price and quality.


----------



## adlu (May 2, 2019)

Thanks. I'm looking to replace a suspension fork with 70mm travel. The frame is a 1996 Jamis Diablo. I'm planning to use the bike for bikepacking locally, and eventually a bikepacking tour through Latin America.

Ideally the fork would be rim and disc brake compatible for maximum repairability in developing countries, so both this Origin8 and the Surly Troll fork look like good options.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

check out sellwoodcycle.com It's a bike repair shop that sells used or OE take off parts.


----------



## s-master (May 15, 2018)

I have a cheap aluminum Mosso fork from aliexpress on my old mtb transformed to commuter bike. Very light (700-800g) but is a bit flexy. Otherwise works OK.


----------

